

Ask HN: PG: How big is HN? - markyc

how many daily visitors, and how fast is it growing?
======
maximem
I don't know for sure but what I know is that PG is gone
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/21/sam-altman-taking-over-
as-p...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/21/sam-altman-taking-over-as-president-
of-y-combinator-replacing-paul-graham-at-the-helm/) if by PG you're referring
to Mr. PG

~~~
markyc
oh. then maybe Sam can pitch in

